# Kasko Versa Drill



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Luv2 included a thread that had this product in it. I tried the phone# to the manufacturer, but could not get through. This product looks smaller than I have seen in the past and I am wondering what that implement costs. Anybody know?


----------



## DeerMan (Mar 11, 2004)

North Jeff I have really put this little drill to the test over the last year. I planted 4 acres of corn, 2 acres of soybeans, clover, brassicas, wheat, oats, triticale, tunips,chicory etc.. I also used it to seed a 1/4 mile long grass access lane back to my farm using the four wheeler. I over seeded thin lawns and used it to plant a couple largelawns as well. I am now a dealer for Kasco and can answer any of your questions on this unit. They come in 4' and 6' units now and they have an 8' model in the works. The 4' unit can be 3pt. mounted or used behind an atv of 400cci or larger. With one of thes drills a land manager can do anything he wishes as the metering system is very versatile and can handle a wide variety of seed sizes. There is also the option of adding a smaller legume box for seeding different seed sizes simultaneously and a native grass box. Check out my wesite at NewAgeWhitetails.com to see the food plots I planted last year with the 4' versa drill. Also use my contact sheet on my web page to contact me and I can work you up a price for the unit that interests you.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

DeerMan 

Welcome to the site. I hope you have time to share your wisom and experience.

Members of this site are always looking for a fresh point of view. Maybe you can pick up a tidbit or two to help out your business venture.

Luv2hunteup


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I suppose I would be most interested in the 4' or 6' model depending upon cost. I checked out your website and even tried your number yesterday but there was no answer. I have a Kubota L4610 4cly, 48hsp, 4x4 tractor to use, so the 6' might be what I would be most interested in, but in the past, any unit I have looked at was extremely expensive...not to say it wouldn't be worth it, but they were cost prohibitive at the time. Also, I'm not exactly sure how they work.

Thanks for the info


----------



## DeerMan (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome Luvtohunteup. Northjeff first of all I'd like to say I really enjoyed reading your story in the QDMA mag. that I just recieved in the mail. You've got an amazing story there especially considering your doing it in the upper peninsula. The challenges to you in tha neck of the woods are ten fold what most of us have to tackle. With the amounts of stress the deer herd experiences in your area with the bitter winters along with poor soils and a very short growing season my hats off to you for the success you have experienced thus far.

The Kasco drills are very unique in that they work very well as a primay drill and as a minimal disturbance over seeder to thicken plots etc.. My drill comes in very handy for me as I like to give the deer on my property a wide variety of food choices. With a no-till drill its very easy to over seed existing clover plots with brassicas for example which need to be planted yearly. Also most of my plots I plant different seed types in them up to 3 times/ year. In the Spring I plant corn, soybeans, legumes etc.. In August I may choose to go in and drill in some brassicas and in sept. right next this legume mix I may no till drill in some wheat, oats or rye. 

The 6' model versa drill with a nine row drop at 8" spacing has a suggested retail of 6995.00. This price is suggested and they can be bought for less just can't post any other price. The unit weighs 1225# and I'm sure your 48 horse kubota can handle it as long as you have some weight in the front of the tractor. I'll be running mine on a 4710 JD which is a 48 hp tractor and it can lift 2500# at the 3pt. I leave the buckets on my tractors most all the time and this is more than enough weight to offset the drills. If you would like to talk further about the drill or just land improvements in general feel free to send me an email or maybe we could get together on the phone.

I'm headed out right now to our first ever QDMA branch meeting in Northern IN to get the facility ready for the meeting that starts in a couple hours so I'll be out the rest of the evening.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Deer man, nice site. If your interested check out the Branch Co. Co-op thread, we are neighbors.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62156


NJ, my local implement dealer rents these kasco drills for $40 a day. Check around and see about rentals.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Like I said, I'm sure that purchase price is worth it, but man, that's more than my tiller, boxscraper, broadcaster, and brushhog combined!

That certainly would be an awesome tool for food plots, but right now, it just wouldn't be practical for me unless I rent one like SG suggested.


----------



## DeerMan (Mar 11, 2004)

I agree Northjeff that it is a large investment for most to make, however the kasco drills are priced for much less than other drills on the market and they are untra-versaltile. Look at the brightside you could pretty much sell the rest of your equipment other than the bushhog if you bought a drill. I'd really hate to have to go without my drill after using it all last season as they tend to spoil you a bit.


----------

